# MacBook Air 2012, Mountain Lion et vidéoprojecteurs



## nicoplanet (11 Septembre 2012)

J'utilise mon MacBook Air pour diffuser les diaporamas pendant des cours à l'université. J'ai changé pour modèle 2010 pour un modèle 2012 cet été, avec Mountain Lion. J'ai conservé mon adaptateur MiniDisplayPort qui fonctionne à priori très bien.

*Problème :* mon Mac n'est par reconnu par les vidéoprojecteurs *des deux universités* où j'interviens... En revanche, cela fonctionne si je fais le test sur une télévision (chez moi ou avec le Genius de l'Apple Store). 

Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire. J'ai réinitialisé la SMC et la NVRAM sur l'appareil sans aucun changement. Toujours impossible de voir le Mac détecté. La seule solution consiste à démarrer l'ordinateur déjà connecté au vidéoprojecteur lui aussi allumé. Sinon, les projecteurs m'affichent le message "no signal"... comme si le Mac n'envoyait aucune information vers l'écran. Pourtant, il y a bien un changement de résolution (800x600) sur l'écran du Mac quand je fais le branchement.


Y a-t-il d'autres personnes dans mon cas ayant trouvé une solution ? Je suspecte Mountain Lion, mais sans certitude.... La rentrée approche, merci de votre aide ou conseils.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Septembre 2012)

nicoplanet a dit:


> La seule solution consiste à démarrer l'ordinateur déjà connecté au vidéoprojecteur lui aussi allumé.



J'ai parfois le même problème. Déjà si cette solution fonctionne, tu n'es pas planté.
Sinon, essaie "Commande + F1" lorsque tu es branché au videoproj. Cela envoie un signal qui doit faire basculer le videoproj. Ca fonctionne pour moi.


----------



## jececle59 (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Quel est le type d'adaptateur utilisé : minidiplayport vers VGA, DVI, HDMI ? 
on a eu un soucis avec des vidéprojecteurs HITACHI qui semble-t-ils n'accrochaient pas la synchro.

pour cela il faut aller dans le menu du vidéoprojecteur et forcer l'entrée (qui pour nous est sur connectique VGA) en protocole RVB et là plus de soucis.

Espérant que cela puisse t'aider


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Septembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Sinon, essaie "Commande + F1" lorsque tu es branché au videoproj. Cela envoie un signal qui doit faire basculer le videoproj. Ca fonctionne pour moi.



Merci du tuyau, je ne connaissais pas. Cela active bien la bascule, effectivement. Mais aucun signal ne part en direction du vidéo projecteur. En tout cas, je garde cette combinaison en tête...




jececle59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quel est le type d'adaptateur utilisé : minidiplayport vers VGA, DVI, HDMI ?
> on a eu un soucis avec des vidéprojecteurs HITACHI qui semble-t-ils n'accrochaient pas la synchro.
> ...



Merci de ces conseils ! Je n'ai malheureusement pas accès au menu du projecteur. Il s'agit d'amphis, équipés d'un tableau de commutation entre le PC sur place et le "portable" connecté. Il y a du Mitsubishi et du Sony, pour l'essentiel. Cela dit, je n'avais aucun problème jusqu'à maintenant. Les deux seules choses qui ont changées sont le Mac et la version de Mac OS. Je vais peut-être tenter un installation de Lion pour voir ce que cela donne.... et essayer d'isoler le problème.


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Septembre 2012)

Bon, une _mise à jour_ du mon problème. 

Je voulais installer Lion pour voir si c'est le problème est hardware ou logiciel. Impossible, la build des MBA 12 est, je crois, plus récente que la dernière mise à jour d'OSX Lion. :hein:

J'ai une solution palliative qui semble fonctionner : brancher le vidéo-proecteur allumé puis démarrer l'ordinateur _éteint_. Dans ce cas, l'écran est détecté et la page de login apparait bien.


Mais je me demande si le souci est logiciel (Mac OS Mountain Lion ou le Firmware ?) ou hardware... D'autre utilisateurs de MBA 2012 pour de la vidéoprojection (enseignement, conférences) sur le forum ?


----------



## Nicolas_Bertier (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, et c'est franchement pénible. 
En juin, MBA flambant neuf sous le bras (à l'époque sous Lion), je le branche a un vidéoprojecteur 
dans le cadre d'une conférence et... grand moment de solitude devant l'incapacité du vidéo à détecter mon Mac. 
J'ai dû convertir ma présentation keynote en PDF, et la passer sur un PC :-(
Depuis, je suis passé à Mountain Lion, espérant (entre autres) que cela allait résoudre le problème. En début d'après midi, je vais à la fac pour donner un cours et... même topo ! J'ai dû redémarrer la machine afin d'être détecté. Même si le redémarrage  du MBA est assez rapide, c'est tout de même un sacré retour en arrière (et vraiment pas une bonne pub pour les Macs).
Voilà, je n'ai pas de solution mais tu te sens peut être moins seul ;-)
En tout cas j'aimerais bien savoir si c'est un problème généralisé ou pas.
Et surtout, avoir une solution !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

Petite précision, pour être vraiment clair.
En fait j'ai testé en tout trois vidéoprojecteurs différents, que j'utilisais auparavant sans problème.
Je ne suis détecté spontanément sur aucun des trois, il faut redémarrer.
En revanche, j'ai essayé de me brancher en VGA sur l'écran assez récent d'un collègue et là, ça a fonctionné du premier coup. Il y a forcément un problème, et j'aurais tendance à penser que cela vient plus de la machine (port thunderbolt pour l'affichage ? Carte graphique ?) que de l'OS car je connais beaucoup de personnes qui utilisent Lion ou Mountain Lion sans aucun problème sur les mêmes vidéoprojecteurs que moi. En revanche, parmi mes connaissances, je suis le seul a avoir un MBA 2012...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Septembre 2012)

Le problème est signalé de plus en plus souvent : impossible de connecter un MacBook Air/Pro 2012 à un projecteur VGA. Je viens de lire un topic sur le sujet sur MacRumors.


----------



## Nicolas_Bertier (26 Septembre 2012)

Pour moi, problème enfin résolu en passant à la 10.8.2. 
Testé cet après-midi, le Mac est de nouveau détecté par le vidéoprojecteur de la fac.


----------



## UnkleDark (30 Septembre 2012)

Ouf ! Content que ça se soit résolu, et je suivais ça avec suspense 
En effet, je vais passer à un portable samedi prochain (RDV pris chez un "reseller" qui m'a promis un "beau geste") et j'hésite fortement entre Air et Pro, sachant que je vais l'utiliser justement avec un projecteur et un TBI.


----------



## titou89000 (1 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai un problème assez similaire. J'ai un macbook pro 2012 sous ML et cette aprem en le branchant en VGA a un videoprojecteur, cela change mon écran et ram indéfiniment avec le petit rond arc-en-ciel qui tourne sans cesse.
Sauriez-vous de quoi cela peut venir? 
Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## ludo33 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Nouveau sur le forum et nouveau sur Mac depuis novembre 2012
Je donne régulièrement des cours à l'aide de videoprojecteurs et là à ma grande surprise gros BUG. La machine plante régulièrement aussitôt que je branche le videoprojecteur. Mon bureau est totalement destructuré. Au mieux, le système travaille (petit rond arc en ciel) au pire je n'ai plus rien et suis obligé d'éteindre manuellement. Dans tous les cas le pad ne répond plus, aucune commande ne répond. J'ai jamais vu ça sur une machine à ce prix (je parle avec un PC). J'ai essayé sur plusieurs videoprojecteurs (5 en tout). Un jour, pour une raison que j'ignore, mon mac a été reconnu. J'ai pu commencer mais aussitôt qu'il s'est mis en veille, c'était reparti : plantage.
Je cherche des réponses sinon je repasserai sur PC, trop pénible. 
Merci


----------



## sbrio7k1mvs (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
En effet, le mbpr est un cauchemard en videoprojection. 
Un très grand nombre de profs (comme moi) achètent pourtant ce matériel très coûteux. 
J'ai mis beaucoup d'énergie et de temps à chercher à comprendre d'oû venait le problème. 
Voici la réponse : 
J'utilise mon mbpr sous ML et Win 7. Dans les 2 cas, l'affichage via l'adaptateur Thunderbold/VGA en salle de cours était catastrophique même sur des vidéoprojecteurs récents (voire en HD).
Au final, le problème ne vient ni du vidéoprojecteur, ni du hardware graphique, ni des drivers (quoi que).....Le problème c'est le cable VGA !
Dans la majorité des cas, ces cables n'ont que 14 broches sur 15, la 15ème broche étant généralement considérée comme inutile. Or, elle est requise pour certaines cartes graphiques récentes qui peuvent utiliser la 15e broche (c'est la 9e broche sur le cable qui envoie au système d'affichage les infos hardware). 
Ainsi, si vous disposez d'un VRAI cable 15 broches, vous pourrez constater que tout fonctionne à merveille dans les limite d'affichage du videoprojecteur bien sûr...MAIS ATTENTION ! 
J'ai découvert récemment avec mon technicien, que certains cables disposant visiblement de 15 broches males, n'en n'ont en réalité que 14...donc ne marchent pas ! Une série de cables récemment achetés à BAS COUTS par l'université montraient qu'en les démontant la 15e broche n'existait pas dans le cable : faites très attention lors de l'achat d'un cable 15 broches !
Enfin, désolé pour ce mail fleuve, mais compte tenu des difficultés rencontrées pour abourtir à ces conclusions, je me faisais un devoir de partager mes conclusions. 
Le problème reste entier si je dois aller présenter des travaux de recherche dans une autre université : soit je prends ma vieille machine, soit je me ballade avec mon videoprojecteur...un cauchemard donc pour 3000 
Bien à vous
SB


----------

